# My New Whip !!!



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

My bike finally arrived from Germany. I am now a proper cyclist, I own a bike that's worth more than my car :lol::lol:

Its a Rose Xeon RS 3000

Full Ultegra 6800
Alloy frame with smooth welds and Full internal cable routing
Mavic Kysirium Elite S rims
Rithcey WCS carbon Mono Link Post
Selle Italia SLS Monolink seat
Ritchey WCS evo curve Carbon Bar
Ritchey 4 Axis 90mm stem (red)








[/URL][/IMG]

Smooth welds and Internal routing







[/URL][/IMG]

Carbon monolink post and seat




I weighed the bike with SPD pedal on and it cam to this. without the pedals it is 7 kilo's on the button








The ride and speed this bike give me is light years ahead of my Boardman Hybrid |Comp that weighed in @ 12.3 kilos


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Very nice that mate!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

nice:thumb:


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Very sweet


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Seat looks comfy lol


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Just looking at that seat bought tears to my eyes lol


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

4d_dc2 said:


> Seat looks comfy lol


I can confirm I bloody isn,t



This is what my A$$ feels like right now....


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice looking ride.
You are wearing padded shorts aren't you?


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

pinch said:


> Nice looking ride.
> You are wearing padded shorts aren't you?


Yeah bud Iv done 3000 miles since June last year. Got a Pair of Gore Tights atm. but my old ride was a Boardman Hybrid. This baby is a different animal altogether.

I can actually feel it wanting to move forward with speed. There is Zero power lost in the transfer.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

4d_dc2 said:


> Seat looks comfy lol


Looks fine to me.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Went for a proper bike fit today. It is a local Physio guy who is into cycling. He does all the usual Videoing and checking the angles. He also did a bio-metrics thing where he checks your flexibility and core strengths and then makes a plan to help you strengthen your core to make for a stronger base to pedal from. I now feel cumfy on the new bike. The saddle is still a struggle simply from the long thin nose and not much ass padding. but i will hang in with it for a few hundred miles or so and if i still struggle I will consider selling the seat and post for a normal twin railed version..

One thing he did mention was that the seat is too shinny, which makes me slide off the fat bit at the back onto the thin nose. He actually set a towel on the seat for me during my fit and it did make things a lot better. 
Any suggestions on what I could do other than sticking 1mm foam to the seat (which would be pure ugly)


----------

